# shoulder hemiarthroplasty



## taylov519 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pt has DJD of the shoulder.  Procedure states hemiarthroplasty, however the glenoid component was fine and was NOT replaced.  The humeral component WAS placed.  Now cpt 23470 states arthoplasy, glenohumeral joint; hemiarthroplasty....would I use this code or the unlisted code?  My surgeon doesn't see too many total shoulders...we mostly do knees and hips so this one is new to me. ;o)


----------



## BCrandall (Apr 19, 2010)

Ann,

23470 is what you want, it's for just the humerus or just the glenoid. 23472 is for a total shoulder (glenoid & humerus replacement).

-Bruce


----------

